# Ping G410 plus



## Ratcatcher (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi
Please can somebody explain how the hosel settings on the ping g410 work.
I have my driver set at neutral 10.5 loft and I want to keep that loft but I also want a flat lie setting. Iâ€™ve tried putting it to neutral flat to try it out, but because Iâ€™ve moved the hosel to the flat position have I altered the loft.
I canâ€™t find any videos or other information that actually explain how the hosel settings work. Iâ€™m finding it very confusing please help.
Richard


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2019)

I think there are 3 settings on the "Flat" part of the sleeve
+, - and neutral
If you use the + that increases the loft by closing the face slightly, the - decreases the loft by opening the face slightly and the neutral setting keeps original loft but flattens the lie


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 4, 2019)

Ratcatcher said:



			Hi
Please can somebody explain how the hosel settings on the ping g410 work.
I have my driver set at neutral 10.5 loft and I want to keep that loft but I also want a flat lie setting. Iâ€™ve tried putting it to neutral flat to try it out, but because Iâ€™ve moved the hosel to the flat position have I altered the loft.
I canâ€™t find any videos or other information that actually explain how the hosel settings work. Iâ€™m finding it very confusing please help.
Richard
		
Click to expand...

I would think the ping website must have this info.
Or itâ€™s on the card that the adjustment tool was in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2019)

Didn't take too much searching but hope it helps the OP https://eu.ping.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers/g410-plus


----------



## Ratcatcher (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for your replies Iâ€™ve now got to answer to my question


----------

